# Critical Skill Visa(From India)



## adi.chouksey (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi,
I am frm Pune(India), looking to obtain critical skill visa *on my own*, & not through any immigration consultant :fingerscrossed:. 

Is there anyone from *India* who can guide me on this who has obtained this visa from India on his own :first: ?
I do not have any job offer as of now from South African employer, I am planning to get an offer once I have the visa.

I also want to know, whether the spouse of a critical skill visa holder is permitted to work in South Africa or not?

Thanks,
Aditya


----------



## goodmrng1947 (Aug 25, 2014)

adi.chouksey said:


> Hi,
> I am frm Pune(India), looking to obtain critical skill visa on my own, & not through any immigration consultant :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> Is there anyone from India who can guide me on this who has obtained this visa from India on his own :first: ?
> ...


Hi Adi, 
To begin, you have to see if you are eligible for critical skill visa, as that one only will allows you to go there without job, you need to have min 5 year exp in skills scare in SA, you need to first get your education evaluated at SAQA, later register with professional body, followed by visa app.


----------



## adi.chouksey (Dec 27, 2014)

goodmrng1947 said:


> Hi Adi,
> To begin, you have to see if you are eligible for critical skill visa, as that one only will allows you to go there without job, you need to have min 5 year exp in skills scare in SA, you need to first get your education evaluated at SAQA, later register with professional body, followed by visa app.



Thanks for your reply. 5 year exp is not mandatory for CRITICAL SKILL VISA(New rules applied from Mar-14), it was mandatory for old quota permit.

And yes my skillset falls in critical skillset, & I already have 4.5 Yrs exp.

Have you got your qualification eveluated by SAQA? Can anyone guide me on this process?


----------



## pawankumar_kssv (Dec 26, 2014)

adi.chouksey said:


> Thanks for your reply. 5 year exp is not mandatory for CRITICAL SKILL VISA(New rules applied from Mar-14), it was mandatory for old quota permit.
> 
> And yes my skillset falls in critical skillset, & I already have 4.5 Yrs exp.
> 
> Have you got your qualification eveluated by SAQA? Can anyone guide me on this process?


I too think 5 yrs exp. is mandatory.

All the details about submitting to SAQA are available in SAQA web site, you need to register in the site, fill all the required information, submit the application and take the print out and send all the required docs to SAQA through post, as per the instructions in the site.


----------



## adi.chouksey (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for reply.


I am not able to open the webpage on SAQA-->Evaluation of foreign qualification-->Online application

Can someone check and let me know if I am the only one facing this problem.


----------



## pawankumar_kssv (Dec 26, 2014)

Seems like website is down, i am also unable to open the page.
site might have taken vacation for Christmas and new year


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

pawankumar_kssv said:


> I too think 5 yrs exp. is mandatory.
> 
> All the details about submitting to SAQA are available in SAQA web site, you need to register in the site, fill all the required information, submit the application and take the print out and send all the required docs to SAQA through post, as per the instructions in the site.


5 years is not mandatory for the Critical Skills Work Visa and was not mandatory for the old Quota Work Permit or Exceptional Skills Work Permit.


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Iitpsa*



LegalMan said:


> 5 years is not mandatory for the Critical Skills Work Visa and was not mandatory for the old Quota Work Permit or Exceptional Skills Work Permit.


I am done with SAQA education Assessment and also IITPSA registration. I got an email confirmation of membership from IITPSA. But, how do i get in written from IITPSA by confirming my work experience and Education is relevant..? 

I am an SAP Sales & Distribution consultant. I did MBA in Marketing. I am an certified SAP consultant and also ITIL certification. 

Can somebody please guide me how to get in written from IITPSA.


----------



## Telix (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't think written form is required. Only the registration is needed. Even I do have the mail confirming membership


----------



## abrownandy (Dec 31, 2014)

5 years experience is not compulsory for the Critical Skills Work Visa.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ suresh 8104

have u submitted ur application?? any updates??? iam frm hyderabad aswell... if possible can u message me ********

iam also planning to apply fr critical skills visa... need ur guidance as u alread been through the process...


----------



## devgujar (Feb 11, 2017)

adi.chouksey said:


> Hi,
> I am frm Pune(India), looking to obtain critical skill visa *on my own*, & not through any immigration consultant :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> Is there anyone from *India* who can guide me on this who has obtained this visa from India on his own :first: ?
> ...


Hey adi.chouksey,


I am in similar situation and need your guidance ?
Can you share your personal email id ? so that I can connect ?


----------



## shankar.t (Jul 11, 2017)

*Hi Dev*



devgujar said:


> Hey adi.chouksey,
> 
> 
> I am in similar situation and need your guidance ?
> Can you share your personal email id ? so that I can connect ?


HI Dev,
I am also in similar situation. please share your details, so that we can discuss directly.
I am belongs to hyderabad.


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

I am also from hyd and planning to apply CSV


----------

